# Who does your wallcovering?



## ProWallGuy

When approached by a customer to do any wallcovering, removal or installation, what do you do? 

Tell them sorry, we don't do that? 

Try to find someone to refer the job to? 

Sub it out?

Try to talk them out of it, and blow some texture on the wall? 

Look like a deer in headlights?


----------



## Humble Abode

We do our own removal. Thanks to you and few other guys at CT.com we are pretty good at it.

As far as install, I rarely get asked and when I do I know a guy who I can sub it out too. A lot of the painters in my area do wall coverings but there aren't a lot of actual guys who just call themselves paper hangers anymore.


----------



## slickshift

I do removal

I don't recall being asked to hang
Well, if I was I said no
And I don't know any hangers to refer so...
I don't even know _of _any hangers locally


----------



## Brushslingers

I shoot anyone that hangs paper on site..... err, I mean, I remove it.. ya....


----------



## George Z

ProWallGuy said:


> When approached by a customer to do any wallcovering, removal or installation, what do you do?
> 
> Tell them sorry, we don't do that?
> 
> Try to find someone to refer the job to?
> 
> Sub it out?
> 
> Try to talk them out of it, and blow some texture on the wall?
> 
> Look like a deer in headlights?


All of the above...
We remove our own, curse a lot and tell customer 
that wallpaper installers are like arsonists, lawyers thieves etc.

They should never, never install wallpaper in their house again!

I get a feeling, you don't approve of that practice.


----------



## Brian

We remove it. We remove a lot more of it than I'd like, but we generally do pretty well.

On the rare occasion someone wants new paper installed, we refer them to The Wallpaper Lady. She refers paint work to us.

Now, if you want to come to Houston, I'd start referring you.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Humble Abode

George Z said:


> We remove our own, curse a lot and tell customer
> that wallpaper installers are like arsonists, lawyers thieves etc.


:laughing: 
That's what I wanted to say but I didn't want Tim to beat me up, you're in Canada so you can say whatever you want.


----------



## George Z

Humble Abode said:


> :laughing:
> That's what I wanted to say but I didn't want Tim to beat me up, you're in Canada so you can say whatever you want.


And the way the St Louis Blues and Toronto Maple Leafs are doing 
we may never meet.


----------



## ProWallGuy

George Z said:


> And the way the St Louis Blues and Toronto Maple Leafs are doing
> we may never meet.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Nathan

I had an interior decorator that sent me A LOT of work and I sent all my wallpaper needs to him. He usually turned it into a decorating job as well as wallpaper. I guess when people wallpaper they are in that mode a lot of times.


----------



## Workaholic

I remove myself, and refer to a woman we know for hanging.


----------



## DelW

I remove it, but if the customer wants paper hung I sub it out to a husband and wife team. The way I look at it is I don't like to hang paper and I don't consider myself good enough to charge for it. A man's gotta know his limits.:yes:


----------



## hangit

i do. :thumbup: 

as far as recommending painting, i refer one guy who is great, fast, and clean. he's also not cheap, so he loses some jobs i refer to the muchacho's. if it's a small ceiling or just some walls in a room i may do it. if it's a big job or a lot of trim,door,windows,etc, i call him.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I do both, wallcovering and painting. But the painting is limited to just interior, no exterior work (unless its something small like shutters or a door), and nothing fancy. No faux, venetian plaster, etc. 

I did take on a job painting a big activity room in a church and I'll be painting stripes around the room. Just bought a wicked cool tool to help on it too.

See my new cool tool thread.


----------



## Brushslingers

I send all my paper hanging to anyone that isn't a gator....


----------



## hangit

Brushslingers said:


> I send all my paper hanging to anyone that isn't a gator....


don't be hatin'. i take it by your hometown you're a *f*lorida's *s*econd rate *u*niversity fan? :nuke:


----------



## Brushslingers

Ooooooooo, now the gloves are off... was gonna say grats on the threepeat til that!  Friggin orange and blue.. I mean, come on... they don't even go together.


----------



## Kennedy

I give mine to Prowall, unfourtunately there hasn't been many calls for it lately - sorry Tim.


----------



## phinishes

we strip it and hang it, but had a request to hang any for about 6 months


----------



## jensenpainting

I do my own. I started in the trades as a paperhanger although I dont do much of it any more, not much of a demand for it here.


----------



## frankcanpaint

I once shared a hotel contract with a quality paperhanger who knew little about painting but did strickly paper and foils. Every bathrm on this job was papered plus a feature wall in the bedrm. Also all the lobby was papered with an industrial herringbone woven style material that was primed and painted. I ended up learning how to measure and match and do around mirrors and toilets etc. I basically worked as his apprentice while running the paint side of things and after this job sometimes worked as his helper when he took on bigger jobs. That was 15 years ago and I have not really kept my skiils active. Recently some papering jobs came my way, I was busy and passed them on but I did consider maybe talking my mother-in-law to let me paper her living rm instead of painting as promised and refreshen my skills. I like the fine touch and exactness that quality papering requires. Respect to those pros out there.


----------



## Rich

I remove it, I have only been asked once to apply it and I simply sent the lady to the SW bulletin board, since she asked me as I was leaving my local store

might as well post some pics, most of you have probably seen these before, I do a lot of wallpaper removal...I love it too


----------



## Rich

Here's one that was especially stubborn. 18ft. ceilings here, ugg. Picture quality sucked due to using my 35mm at the time and the lights being on. I'm so glad for my digital...that chandelier was horrible to work around, wished the whole time I could remove it. It was about 50lbs.


----------



## SgtBaldy

Small removal job we do but big removal jobs get referred to installer i know. He does same with paint jobs for me.


----------



## chrisn

I do both, wallcovering and painting. But the painting is limited to just interior, no exterior work (unless its something small like shutters or a door), and nothing fancy. No faux, venetian plaster, etc. 

Me too.


----------



## KellyRose

I sub it out- sometimes that's a hassle,but not as bad as doing it myself.


----------



## timhag

lots of monet to be made in removing wall paper. I'll do that job 24/7


----------



## Tmrrptr

We do removal and repairs, repairs after others removed, and a very little bit of hanging, and repair. I'd like to learn and do more.
Something different, and challenging.
r


----------



## NuView Painting

The only time I did any removal was the rebuild after Katrina other than that none...and no hanging...yet


----------



## analog414

I will hang as well as remove. I rarely say no to anything the customer may want while we are finishing a room. I used to do wallpaper three times a week. Now its three times every six months. The faux or fantasy finishes are more common and will do that. 

Hi everyone, I see a few familiar names here. :thumbsup:


----------

